# A Book About Essential Oils



## Moody Glenn (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello! While looking at my local library's website I happened to come across a book entitled: Essential Oils for Beginners: The Guide to Get Started with Essential Oils and Aromatherapy. I placed 'a hold' for the book and hopefully the library will have it for me within a week. It looks interesting. You can check with your local library and see if you can obtain a copy. In the mean time here is the listing link for the book at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/1623152399/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Maybe this will be of interest for some of you!


----------



## Belinda02 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks. Less than $5 on my kindle.


----------



## boyago (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey Glen, What did you think?


----------



## Moody Glenn (Jan 1, 2015)

boyago said:


> Hey Glen, What did you think?


Hi Boyago! Oh my, good question... ah, not sure ...I seem to have forgotten about it as to how good it is.  Now I will have to re-order it and find out. :wink: Anyway - hope you have a very Happy New Year!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 1, 2015)

boyago said:


> Hey Glen, What did you think?



Not Glen, but I purchased this book a while back and find it very helpful when looking for properties of essential oils such as the physical effect on the body, the aromatherapy benefits, blend suggestions, warnings, and so forth.  I keep coming back to it to check info of the oils. However, I also suggest taking it with a grain of salt because the author suggests taking some oils internally.


----------



## baylee (Mar 13, 2016)

Does anyone else have recommendations for books on essential oils?  I am still in planning stages for my business, and am doing alot of research right now.  I'd like to know more about essential oils, and am leaning more towards using essential oils instead of fragrance oils in my soaps, lotions and butters.

Thank y'all in advance


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 13, 2016)

Depends on what kind of info you want, aromatherapy type books from pseudo experts, or something more scientific.  Robert Tisserand is my go to expert, but his book is very expensive.


----------



## Kamahido (Mar 13, 2016)

hmlove1218 said:


> Not Glen, but I purchased this book a while back and find it very helpful when looking for properties of essential oils such as the physical effect on the body, the aromatherapy benefits, blend suggestions, warnings, and so forth.  I keep coming back to it to check info of the oils. However, I also suggest taking it with a grain of salt because the author suggests taking some oils internally.




Before taking any essential oil internally I would be interested in knowing the author's credentials. Do they have a naturalistic/medical background?


----------

